# How can I quickly run down the battery on an iphone?



## ndr (Feb 1, 2018)

I just heard an iphone ringing in my car, found it between my seat and center console. I answered it and it was the smelly passenger I dropped off last.

I was only a few minutes away and would have returned it if his first sentence wasn't "Hi I know you've got my iphone, I'm monitoring so don't try anything sneaky, I know where you are and if you don't return my phone I'll call the police and have you arrested"

The battery is 11%. I can't unlock it and don't know how to use iphones. From the lock screen what's the quickest way of draining the battery before I drive across town and submit lost property to police?


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

There's not much you can do short of keeping the screen on. Just curious, why don't you file a found item and collect your $15? 

If you're going to take it to the police station, fine, at least he will know exactly where it is!


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

If it’s locked there isnt much you can do to hasten the battery death.. But you can shut it down - just hold down the single button on the right-side for about 5 seconds and when it appears on the screen, slide the “slide to shut down” thingy..
When its shut down, it cant be tracked.


----------



## ndr (Feb 1, 2018)

Don't care about $15. I'm going to take it to a police station. 

It's my first time finding anything. I don't want him knowing which police station I'm going to because he spoke all guns blazing. I didn't say a word and hung up. I want the sanctomonious manchild to find his phone when the police contact him.

If I turn it off, surely the police can turn it back on and he'll ring it.


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

ndr said:


> Don't care about $15. I'm going to take it to a police station.
> 
> It's my first time finding anything. I don't want him knowing which police station I'm going to because he spoke all guns blazing. I didn't say a word and hung up. I want the sanctomonious manchild to find his phone when the police contact him.
> 
> If I turn it off, surely the police can turn it back on and he'll ring it.


Baffling... Hell, I'll take the $15 from an a-hole pax any day. The best, most lasting retaliation possible. But hey, to each their own!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

You can put it in airplane mode, take off WiFi and put it on the brightest mode to kill the battery faster.

But airplane mode and no WiFi pretty much takes care of it.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

ndr said:


> I just heard an iphone ringing in my car, found it between my seat and center console. I answered it and it was the smelly passenger I dropped off last.
> 
> I was only a few minutes away and would have returned it if his first sentence wasn't "Hi I know you've got my iphone, I'm monitoring so don't try anything sneaky, I know where you are and if you don't return my phone I'll call the police and have you arrested"
> 
> The battery is 11%. I can't unlock it and don't know how to use iphones. From the lock screen what's the quickest way of draining the battery before I drive across town and submit lost property to police?


What a jerk!


----------



## ndr (Feb 1, 2018)

Can't do a thing on the phone now, even the camera button has gone from the lock screen. Looks like he's controlling the phone so it's going in the center console until the end of my shift and I give it to the police.



daave1 said:


> Baffling... Hell, I'll take the $15 from an a-hole pax any day. The best, most lasting retaliation possible. But hey, to each their own!


Doubt it. His anxiety is probably through the roof now, thinking I'm going to try pawn off the phone. He'd forget about $15 nearly immediately.


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

He wants his phone! Who wouldn't? Why don't you just take it to him and move on with your life? No reason to be so damn spiteful and high and mighty. It's rideshare, people leave stuff all the time, unfortunately. There are bigger battles to fight in life.


----------



## ndr (Feb 1, 2018)

daave1 said:


> He wants his phone! Who wouldn't? Why don't you just take it to him and move on with your life? No reason to be so damn spiteful and high and mighty. It's rideshare, people leave stuff all the time, unfortunately. There are bigger battles to fight in life.


"Hi there I lost my phone in your car, is there any way you could drop it back?" would have done the trick. Read again how I was barked at.


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

ndr said:


> "Hi there I lost my phone in your car, is there any way you could drop it back?" would have done the trick. Read again how I was barked at.


I get it, he was a jerk. There's plenty of those on this Earth, unfortunately. Is it really necessary for you to get this butthurt over somebody getting a little angry over you? In all honesty, he probably has d*ck pics on the phone and he's afraid that somehow you'll be able to get in there and see them.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

How far is he? My instinct would be to just get it to him and be prepared for a 1-star. If he dings you at least you won't get requests from him again if i understand it right.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

Best way to drain the battery is to toss it into the lake. It's the fate this paxhole deserves. I have found 3 phones in one month and returned them all. One girl gave me $20, and the other two I didn't charge because they were super polite and thankful, and lived in very run-down apartments so I felt like an a**hole charging. All 3 had great attitudes and were very grateful. It's all about attitude and this guy would 100% not be thankful whem he gets it back.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

ndr said:


> "Hi there I lost my phone in your car, is there any way you could drop it back?" would have done the trick. Read again how I was barked at.


There's lots of stories of drivers keeping lost property (even in this forum). It doesn't mean all (or even 5%) do it - but he's worried about his $800 phone being stolen (unwarranted, of course). Dropping it at a random police station, giving them only the name Uber gave you is morally and ethically wrong. You should go into the app, report a found item and list the address of the police station so he can find it. Otherwise, he'll never find his phone, and you essentially were an asshole.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

If you can report the found item in Uber app, drop it off at a police station and list the address as the drop-off point, what's all this debate about? Just do that. Seems simple enough, no contact with crazy pax.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

nj2bos said:


> Best way to drain the battery is to toss it into the lake. It's the fate this paxhole deserves. I have found 3 phones in one month and returned them all. One girl gave me $20, and the other two I didn't charge because they were super polite and thankful, and lived in very run-down apartments so I felt like an a**hole charging. All 3 had great attitudes and were very grateful. It's all about attitude and this guy would 100% not be thankful whem he gets it back.


I guess I must the one with no scruples. I have something that is yours, I spend $$$ to get it to you, so I'm still charging for it. I need money too, run down apartment or not.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.
This is Melbourne right? So the phone is already in the toilet as far as being in a desirable place is concerned. 
Just go the whole hog......oops....

.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> You can put it in airplane mode, take off WiFi and put it on the brightest mode to kill the battery faster.
> But airplane mode and no WiFi pretty much takes care of it.


Yes, except he can't do any of that when the phone is locked..



ndr said:


> Can't do a thing on the phone now, even the camera button has gone from the lock screen. Looks like he's controlling the phone so it's going in the center console until the end of my shift and I give it to the police.


He probably put it into "Lost Mode" which can be done remotely.. Not really 'controlling' it, just locking it down.. 
Wrap it in foil/metal until you drop it off.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

"It'll be at the ___ police station for you to pick up." Fill in the blank with a town far away.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Stop screwing around with the phone . Take it to the cops or return it . It is not your phone .


----------



## pghuberaudi (Jan 4, 2018)

Learn from this and don't answer the phone next time. turn it off or silence it and put it in your glove box and move on until the end of the night. Then report it found and collect the money or drop it off at the hub/police station. 

Maybe I'm the only one here thinking this.... But if he'd have talked to me like that then he'd have been tracking that phone all the way to the bottom of a large body of water.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

See if it floats


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

ndr said:


> I just heard an iphone ringing in my car, found it between my seat and center console. I answered it and it was the smelly passenger I dropped off last.


I wouldn't have even answered the phone. Wasn't mine to answer.

Don't know if I'd report a lost phone or just drop it off at the nearest police station. I don't drive that much so the last thing I want is for someone to assume I'm going to deliver it back to them at my inconvenience. Would more than likely be a longer trip than I'd like to make.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

So what did you do with it?


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

ndr said:


> I just heard an iphone ringing in my car, found it between my seat and center console. I answered it and it was the smelly passenger I dropped off last.
> 
> I was only a few minutes away and would have returned it if his first sentence wasn't "Hi I know you've got my iphone, I'm monitoring so don't try anything sneaky, I know where you are and if you don't return my phone I'll call the police and have you arrested"
> 
> The battery is 11%. I can't unlock it and don't know how to use iphones. From the lock screen what's the quickest way of draining the battery before I drive across town and submit lost property to police?


What a disheartening experience.

If he was that close nearby, why not drive up to him and say "catch!" and fling the damn thing into the air. 50-50 he will catch it versus hitting the ground.

You returned it, yep.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Uber's been known to deactivate drivers until the phone is returned, good luck


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

ndr said:


> Can't do a thing on the phone now, even the camera button has gone from the lock screen. Looks like he's controlling the phone so it's going in the center console until the end of my shift and I give it to the police.
> 
> Doubt it. His anxiety is probably through the roof now, *thinking I'm going to try pawn off the phone*. He'd forget about $15 nearly immediately.


I suppose his assumption to your lack of character was spot on it seems.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

3 choices
1.) toss it on desk of police precinct
2.) toss it in deepest convenient body of water
3.)Toss it in a Faraday bag which is a black hole for cellphone signals.

Tracking will instantly STOP.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

ndr said:


> Don't care about $15. I'm going to take it to a police station.
> 
> It's my first time finding anything. I don't want him knowing which police station I'm going to because he spoke all guns blazing. I didn't say a word and hung up. I want the sanctomonious manchild to find his phone when the police contact him.
> 
> If I turn it off, surely the police can turn it back on and he'll ring it.


The police can't turn it on. They will keep it 90 days and then dispose of it

I would have told the dick that threatening me was a mistake. Take it to a police station and get a receipt for it. Tell Uber you found a phone, don't know who it belongs to, and where it is. Collect $15


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

They Auction them off in Lots.
I have seen auctions of 10 - 20 assorted phones for $10.00 per lot on up.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

go to the police department and chuck it onto the roof. (make sure it has a good charge)

Problem solved...


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> go to the police department and chuck it onto the roof. (make sure it has a good charge)
> 
> Problem solved...


That would be hilarious.
"You have my phone!"
"No, sir. We don't."
"Yes, you do! I tracked it here"
"You're under arrest"


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

ndr said:


> I just heard an iphone ringing in my car, found it between my seat and center console. I answered it and it was the smelly passenger I dropped off last.
> 
> I was only a few minutes away and would have returned it if his first sentence wasn't "Hi I know you've got my iphone, I'm monitoring so don't try anything sneaky, I know where you are and if you don't return my phone I'll call the police and have you arrested"


Drop the phone off somewhere and then you are not trackable.


----------

